# Al Sharpton Fueling The Fire.................



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sharpton Calls Out NRA: Why Aren't They Defending Black Gun Rights?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

They aren't?
That's news to me.
I've noted that the NRA refers frequently to the injustice of Jim Crow laws and the KKK, and the attempt to disarm Blacks.
They also refer to that little fight in Florida...



Well, I guess that Sharpton's new attitude is an advance upon his old one, that we should all be disarmed.
If he weren't such a racist and such an demagogic provocateur, I might even agree with him.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> They aren't? If he weren't such a racist and such an demagogic provocateur, I might even agree with him.


But not before breakfast


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

sharptongue and Obamanation are racists--plain and simple--they fuel the racial division fire


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

boatdoc173 said:


> sharptongue and Obamanation are racists--plain and simple--they fuel the racial division fire


Yes they are. What most Americans don't realize is that racism is far more prevalent among minorities, specifically blacks, against whites than the other way around.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

boatdoc173 said:


> sharptongue and Obamanation are racists--plain and simple--they fuel the racial division fire


Absolutely, and white guilt got the "Black Militant in Chief" elected. Hopefully never again. There are so many other outstanding black politicians that I would have no problem voting for. Alan West, Roy and Niger Innis, Tim Scott, Herman Cain, Ben Carson to name a few. In addition Clarence Thomas has been an outstanding Supreme Court justice. Yet the black community by and large reject them.

A bunch of us were sittin' around one day suckin' down a few beers when one of my old high school friends who is black was asked by another one of my friends: Why he doesn't talk like other blacks? He paused for a second, shook his head and with a saddened expression replied: "That's because I know how to speak English". Granted the community we grew up in was predominately white. They were the only black family that lived there, yet no one treated them any differently. They never had the attitude that they were owed anything other than what they had worked for or expected the government to take care of them. Unfortunately the actions of these militant blacks including the current commander in chief are the cause of a lot of the racism that exists in America.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Racism and all the hate that lives deep down in Americans began hundreds of years ago by no one that is living now. You can thank your *White Militant Forefathers *for instigating much of it. We are better in many ways today because of hard fought fights of others but we are still not where we should be in others. Let's see how things turn out in the coming decades or as long as we have left to make a difference.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Not to say I grew up in the sticks but there were more tractors than people probably. There were people and then there were nerdowells ( never do wells) race didn't matter. I made the mistake of calling my Grand Fathers best friends by the first name only once. Mr. Hamilton was black and Mr. Bear was Indian after the whipping I got for that I was never going to not respect my elders.Mr. Hamilton smacked me upside my head once for looking to hard at his grand daughter when I was about 13 and she was a couple years older. Hey selection in the area was mighty thin. We never had race problems because every one was working to hard to make their spreads pay.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

muckaleewarrior said:


> Racism and all the hate that lives deep down in Americans began hundreds of years ago by no one that is living now. You can thank your *White Militant Forefathers *for instigating much of it. We are better in many ways today because of hard fought fights of others but we are still not where we should be in others. Let's see how things turn out in the coming decades or as long as we have left to make a difference.


So, going by your statement, I should be in a state of constant anger against the Catholics and Protestants who gave me so much trouble as I was growing up, because I was a Jew.
But I don't feel that. I no longer feel discriminated against. I didn't even resent it when I met an old man in Idaho, who said that I was the first Jew he'd ever met, and asked me where were my horns (see Michelangelo's _Moses_).

When institutional anti-Semitism ended in the US, in the late 1940s, we Jews just joined the mainstream and got on with our lives as Americans.
But both slavery and Jim Crow also ended an awfully long time ago, and yet the Black community, with very rare exception, seems to want to perpetuate racism and the resentment that it raises. Indeed, some Blacks even capitalize on it; and some even make their livings off of it.

Worse, when an individual Black works hard, gets an education, and joins the mainstream, he is seen as a traitor by the Black community. Some hard-working scholars, on their way out of the ghetto, are even killed by other Blacks who resent their success.
And those ghettoes? They seem to be self-manufactured. If a White family moves in, or sticks around while their neighborhood becomes ghettoized, they are at best ignored by their new neighbors, and at worst even threatened and physically attacked. No wonder that there is "White flight."

No. I truly believe that so-called "racism," Whites against Blacks, is almost entirely due to the exclusionary behavior of the Blacks themselves.
Further, I believe that most modern "racism" resides within the Black community, not among Whites.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Al, not too sharp Sharpton, loves to fuel the flames.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I truly believe that so-called "racism," Whites against Blacks, is almost entirely due to the exclusionary behavior of the Blacks themselves.
> Further, I believe that most modern "racism" resides within the Black community, not among Whites.


*Then you are truly lost. You have no idea, but how could you anyway?*


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> So, going by your statement, I should be in a state of constant anger against the Catholics and Protestants who gave me so much trouble as I was growing up, because I was a Jew.
> But I don't feel that. I no longer feel discriminated against. I didn't even resent it when I met an old man in Idaho, who said that I was the first Jew he'd ever met, and asked me where were my horns (see Michelangelo's _Moses_).
> 
> When institutional anti-Semitism ended in the US, in the late 1940s, we Jews just joined the mainstream and got on with our lives as Americans.
> ...


Steve,
You are spot on with this post! I wish I could "like" it multiple times.
What is beginning to really frustrate me is, that given the current situation we see taking place in our country, that I am really beginning to resent black people. I have NEVER been a racist, and believe that there are good and bad people of every race, religion, and upbringing. I find myself more and more just shaking my head at news reports and saying: it figures! I am not happy about the current situation changing my opinion of people, but man is it hard not to have it happen.

The MSM certainly is fueling the fire as well. It is very obvious when they discuss the Dallas sniper attack on the DPD that they refuse to say he was black. Yet in the same report they will make it a point to mention that it took place during the protest about black people being shot by the police. I just don't get it.

To make matters even worse, there is a man in the White House who could have done wonders in furthering race relations in our country, but instead opted to use every opportunity to be as divisive as he could!

MO


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Al Sharpton, and his ilk, are fueling racism themselves with their hatred of all who are not african american or who are not sympathetic to their cause. even though everything they do is aimed at continuing the racism between black and white. 
Don't see him saying "Peace, Let's come together and talk" 
Al talks and expects everyone to listen and Believe.
Think for yourself and learn from the facts.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Read the book " Rules For Radicals" it will explain what they are doing.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Divide and conquer (or empower, anyway).

Repeat "the big lie" often enough, and eventually uncritical people will begin to believe it.

Corollary: Critical thinking is the true protector of our freedom and liberties.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*"The life of the nation is secure only while the nation is honest, truthful and virtuous."*
--Frederick Douglass

*"Those who profess to favor freedom and yet discourage agitation are people who want crops without plowing up the ground. They want rain without thunder and lightening. They want the ocean without the awful roar of its waves. This struggle may be a moral one or it may be a physical one, but it must be a struggle. Power concedes nothing without a demand. It never did and it never will. Find out what people will submit to and you will find out the exact measure of injustice and wrong which will be imposed upon them. And these will be continued until they are resisted in either words or blows or both. The limits of tyrants are prescribed by the endurance of those they oppress."*
--Frederick Douglass, 1857


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Backlighting said:


> Al, not too sharp Sharpton, loves to fuel the flames.


Hey... he's gotta make a living, be able to buy new $1,000 suits, be called into the white house, have a spot on several TV shows.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Al Sharpton, and his ilk, are fueling racism themselves with their hatred of all who are not *african american* or who are not sympathetic to their cause. even though everything they do is aimed at continuing the racism between black and white.
> Don't see him saying "Peace, Let's come together and talk"
> Al talks and expects everyone to listen and Believe.
> Think for yourself and learn from the facts.


Well if he's aiming his vitriol at Afrcan Americans, he has a VERY small audience. There are very few African Americans living in this country. Hell, I've only known three of them myself. And one was white!

But you are right about Sharpton. He is a hustler, pure and simple, who specializes in race baiting and division. He lives off of the ignorance and fears of others. People like him are dangerous and have caused some of the most extreme and violent episodes in history (Hitler comes to mind quickly).

In the 60's I was young and stupid, which also made me fodder for those who knew how to engage and recruit people like myself. I joined a civil rights* group called CORE and did my marching and singing and whatever else to help the cause. CORE was probably the best of those groups and there were good people in my unit.

But I can say without reservation that had I known and seen then what was to come and what we are seeing today, I would not have taken even one step to help that cause. It has become poisoned and evil. Too bad for blacks and whites and too bad for our nation.

* There is no such thing as black rights, just as there is no such thing as women's rights or homosexual rights or any of the other so-called group rights. There is nothing mentioned about any of this in the Constitution or the Bill of Rights. All of our rights are individual rights, NOT group rights. Trying to create group rights does nothing more than wind up pitting groups against each other and Balkinizing the country. Oh wait.... isn't that what has been taking place for nearly 50 years already??


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

SouthernBoy said:


> Hey... he's gotta make a living, be able to buy new $1,000 suits, be called into the white house, have a spot on several TV shows.
> 
> [/sarcasm]


Hillary gave him a job...


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

As far as I know there isn't a question White or Black when a person joins the N.R.A.! All lives matter and sharpton is driving a wedge between the two races.


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

Blackhawkman said:


> As far as I know there isn't a question White or Black when a person joins the N.R.A.! All lives matter and sharpton is driving a wedge between the two races.


The Left knows darn well that the NRA's "Freedoms Safest Place" advertisements are having an affect. Additionally, many Americans have seen the light regarding The Rev.'s Al, Jesse, Barak et. al. and their agitator ways.

The Police Chief in Dallas, David Brown, has done more for the Nation in the recent days since the killing of his officers' than Al, Jesse and Barak have contributed jointly since Obummer's election nearly eight years ago. I don't know about the rest of you all, but, I am hoping to see Chief Brown more and more on TV steering people to a respectable lifestyle vs. the criminal way of Al & Company.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Hairy Clipper said:


> The Left knows darn well that the NRA's "Freedoms Safest Place" advertisements are having an affect. Additionally, many Americans have seen the light regarding The Rev.'s Al, Jesse, Barak et. al. and their agitator ways.
> 
> The Police Chief in Dallas, David Brown, has done more for the Nation in the recent days since the killing of his officers' than Al, Jesse and Barak have contributed jointly since Obummer's election nearly eight years ago. I don't know about the rest of you all, but, I am hoping to see Chief Brown more and more on TV steering people to a respectable lifestyle vs. the criminal way of Al & Company.


Yes, he's very down to earth. The one that really impresses me is Sheriff David Clarke who appears frequently on Fox News. That man's got my vote... if I lived in his district.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would vote for David Clarke for Pres.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sharpton is just a race baiter trying to make a buck by throwing gas on the fire. over the past year or two, BO has also taken on a similar tone however, he does it in a much more eloquent manner.


----------

